# Air Conditioner problem?



## Prochambers (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my wife's car. She said that when she turns on the AC white smoke comes from around the front of the car. I'm gonna drive it again today and see if I can create this smoke for myself. Anyone possibly know what this could be? Thanks


----------

